# Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?



## ecki99 (18. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage - ist es wirklich von Nöten, Schuhe über die Füßlinge zu ziehen und dann in die Flossen zu steigen?
Ist das nicht zu steif in den Fußgelenken?
Und nochwas:

Ich weiss zwar nicht wo der genaue Unterschied ist zwischen normalen Schwimmflossen und Geräteflossen, aber vllt könnt ihr es mir ja erklären.

Was haltet ihr von diesen Geräteflossen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/REACTOR-Powe...chel_Flossen&hash=item35b218cf93#ht_876wt_952

oder von diesen Taucher-/Schwimmflossen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aqua-Lung-Ta...lossen&var=&hash=item6b1d59d7b9#ht_683wt_1033


Ich werde Anfang nächsten Monats an die Ostsee düsen.
Die Taucher- bzw Schwimmflossen haben doch sicherlich auch eine große Verdrengung oder nicht?!

Danke


----------



## goeddoek (18. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

Moin Ecki #h

Schwimmflossen sind die geschlossenen Dinger, die Du vielleicht mal beim Baden oder Tauchen hattest. Geräteflossen sind hinten offene Flossen mit Schnallen.

Zu den Flossen bei eBay kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Ich habe Surfschuhe fürs BB ( Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich neue brauche   ) Die sind wesentlich besser zu tragen als Watschuhe. 
Am besten kaufst Du erst davon ein Paar passende und gehst dann in 'nen Tauchershop und probierst, welche am besten passen.
Ja, die Flossen machen richtig Druck - ganz andere Sache als die sogenannten "Belly Boat Flossen". Dementsprechend kann es auch schnell zum Muskelkater oder Krämpfen kommen. Vorher also schön Magnesium nehmen und während der Fahrt 'ne Thermoskanne mit Additiva Holundertee - dann kann fast nichts passieren  |supergri


----------



## ecki99 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

Okey aber geht es nicht auch ohne solche Schuhe?
Ich meine die Neoprensocken reichen doch eig oder nicht?

Krämpfe denke ich werde ich nicht bekommen, da ich viel Laufe und Fußball spiele aber ich machs vorsichtshalber trotzdem 

d.h. die Ebaylinks sind beides Geräteflossen oder was? Immerhin haben beide hinten einen seperaten Verschloss (diese Klipps)


----------



## goeddoek (18. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*



ecki99 schrieb:


> Okey aber geht es nicht auch ohne solche Schuhe?
> Ich meine die Neoprensocken reichen doch eig oder nicht?



Dann müsstest Du in Watschuhen zum Strand laufen, die dort ausziehen und gaaaanz vorsichtig ins Wasser waten. Ausserdem schubbern die Flossen an den Füßlingen. Ich würde meiner Wathose das nicht antun  |supergri




ecki99 schrieb:


> d.h. die Ebaylinks sind beides Geräteflossen oder was? Immerhin haben beide hinten einen seperaten Verschloss (diese Klipps)



Sieht so aus. Wie gesagt, dazu kann ich Dirnicht mehr sagen, als das, was Du selbst siehst / liest #h


----------



## goeddoek (18. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

Mal 'ne andere Sache - wieso fragst Du eigentlich nach BB-Flossen ( zweiter Link ) die Du bereits besitzt ? Da solltest Du doch selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt haben


----------



## magnus12 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

Moin,

so ähnliche Geräteflossen hab ich auch. Die wirst Du ja wohl anprobieren im Taucherladen? 

ich benutze sowas hier um ins Kajak bzw. mit dem Belly ins Wasser zu kommen

http://www.bergfreunde.de/crocs-cayman-outdoorsandale/

an Bord zieh ich die dann aus, bzw. im Flachwasser die Flossen an. Klappt nicht bei jedem Wetter gleich gut, bei zuviel Welle bleibe ich aber sowieso lieber am Strand, da fängt man dann nämlich mehr und ertrinkt weniger  

Gruß

Frank#h


----------



## Tobi94 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*



ecki99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine Frage - ist es wirklich von Nöten, Schuhe über die Füßlinge zu ziehen und dann in die Flossen zu steigen?
> Ist das nicht zu steif in den Fußgelenken?
> Und nochwas:
> ...


 
Hi#h Also, klar würden Füßlinge (Neoprensocken) reichen um die Füße warm zu halten. ABER die paar Meter von der Stelle wo du sie anziehst bis zum Wasser sind tötlich für die Neoprensocken. Abhilfe würden Taucherstiefel bringen --->http://www.ebay.de/itm/MARES-TRILASTIC-BOOTS-5-MM-FUsLINGE-GR-35-50-/260616015885?pt=Sport_Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item826311cd0d


Geräteflossen kann man mit Taucherschuhen anziehen, "Schwimm"-Flossen nur mit Neoprensocken oder Barfuß. Außerdem sind Geräteflossen in der Regel härter und üben mehr Druck aus. 




ecki99 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Geräteflossen?
> t_876wt_952" target="_blank">http://www.ebay.de/itm/REACTOR-Power-blau-Gerateflossen-Flossen-Gr-39-42-/230621237139?pt=Tauchermasken_Schnorchel_Flossen&hash=item35b218cf93#ht_876wt_952
> Danke


 Die hab ich auch! Gut und günstig, kannst du in jedem Land der Welt kaufen (nur unter anderem Namen) |rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Vorher also schön Magnesium nehmen...


 
Eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits. Auch wenn sie nicht zum Thema gehört: Der Gebrauch von Magnesium ist Quatsch. Die geringen Mengen, die man in Tabletten etc. zu kaufen bekommt, reichen nicht um Krämpfen vorzubeugen. Ich hab irgendwann mal was von nem Arzt gelesen, der meinte, dass die Dosierung bei Krampfvorbeugung so hoch ist, dass man vorher Flitzkacke bekommt. Das soll heißen: bevor die Dinger wirken, haste nen ernsthaftes Problem in der unteren Magengegend. Stell ich mir höchst unangenehm vor wenn man mit Watbüx im Belly sitzt...


----------



## MeFo_83 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*



ecki99 schrieb:


> Krämpfe denke ich werde ich nicht bekommen, da ich viel Laufe und Fußball spiele...


ich hab selber jahre gespielt und mach auch so noch viel mit laufen. aber eins kannst glauben, so ein paar stunden auf der ostsee oder nem anderen kaltem gewässer können schneller krämpfe auslösen also du gucken kannst!
da reichen mal eins ne pause für aus,und wenn man dann wieder durchstarten will, kanns krampfen. alles schon gesehen und miterlebt.#t


----------



## ecki99 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

 bin mal gespannt... Magnesium nehme ich sonst auch nicht weil ich ebenfalls mal sowas gehört habe  Und sowas kann ich in der Büx nicht gebrauchen 

reicht es nicht aus wenn man für den kurzen Weg zum Wasser paar alte Treter anzieht? Sei es Turnschuhe wo man reinkommt oder Sandalen? Oder sind diese Taucherschuhe ein Muss?!

Und im Wasser sind die doch auch nicht unbedingt notwendig oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich meine 20 Tagen im Belly pro Jahr müssten doch die Füßlinge aushalten?!


----------



## goeddoek (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits. Auch wenn sie nicht zum Thema gehört: Der Gebrauch von Magnesium ist Quatsch. Die geringen Mengen, die man in Tabletten etc. zu kaufen bekommt, reichen nicht um Krämpfen vorzubeugen. Ich hab irgendwann mal was von nem Arzt gelesen, der meinte, dass die Dosierung bei Krampfvorbeugung so hoch ist, dass man vorher Flitzkacke bekommt. Das soll heißen: bevor die Dinger wirken, haste nen ernsthaftes Problem in der unteren Magengegend. Stell ich mir höchst unangenehm vor wenn man mit Watbüx im Belly sitzt...



Mag sein #h Auch wenn's Quatsch ist, bei mir hats geholfen 

> http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/index.cgi?artnr=66775;bernr=06;co=  Wahrscheinlich auch alles Spinner bei Ökotest


----------



## dreampike (19. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

Hallo Ecki, 

Watschuhe oder zumindest feste Schuhe machen schon Sinn. Zum geht man ja nicht nur einmal rein und wieder raus, sondern das kann je nach Blasengröße durchaus öfter sein. Zum zweiten kann es auch unterwegs sein, dass Du an eine Untiefe gerätst und auf einmal laufen musst. Gerade in den Bodden kann das schon mal vorkommen. Drittens habe ich schon öfter mal bei  Gegenwind das BB geschultert und bin zurückgelaufen. Und letztendlich tut es auch dem Fuss besser, wenn er nicht so komplett durchgebogen wird. Krämpfe kenne ich auch nicht, aber ich benutze die Lightweight Fins von Creek Company. Die haben zwar nicht so einen Mordsvortrieb, dafür kann ich aber stundenlang oder den ganzen Tag paddeln, ohne zu krampfen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## MaxMann (20. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*



ecki99 schrieb:


> reicht es nicht aus wenn man für den kurzen Weg zum Wasser paar alte Treter anzieht? Sei es Turnschuhe wo man reinkommt oder Sandalen? Oder sind diese Taucherschuhe ein Muss?!


 
ich benutz bis an/ins wasser meine wattschuhe, lege sie dann hinter mein sitz und zieh meine Flossen an.
bin mit den Füßlinge + Neoprensocken drüber in den Flossen.
so gehts auch, die kosten nicht viel und schützen die Füßlinge.

gruß
MaxMann


----------



## ecki99 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Belly Boot Angler - Schuhe über die Neoprenfüßlinge?*

Vielen Dank an alle  spitze dass man schnell und einfach soviele antworten bekommt


----------

